# MAX's new beginging



## MaxEarn (Mar 17, 2012)

OK I was aiming at losing another 5-10 lbs, but I am impatient and I really feel "my Mouse-tart" @186 is a good starting point. Not sure of BF% but I'll work that out soon.

OK here's the low down

Melanotan II (type II skin)
Day 1 100mcg
2-4 200mcg
4-10 300mcg
10-16 500mcg

Goal: Increase lean muscle, lose BF accordingly.

CJc 1295 and Ipamorelin 100mcg 2-3 times daily five days a week, two days 1 inj @ bedtime.

1st inj a little burning for 1st 30 mins. Minor Tingling of lips, slight headache.


Well wish me luck, and don't hesitate to chime in and make suggestions/recommendations or observations.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 18, 2012)

After 5 pins of Melanotan II  and three pins combined cjc1295/ipamorelin 100mcg each NO nausea from Melanotan II.  Pep mix: lightheadedness, tingling lips at times from GH mix; Although very minor. Also the area of inj is sore for 30 mins, unlike the Melanotan there is nothing noticeable within a few mins. 

I did gain 1.3lbs today, BUT i did also just come off a VLCD for 3 weeks, so the life was sucked out of me, well this time I handled it beautifully, but muscles atrophy was an issue, prompting me to start peps sooner.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 19, 2012)

OK today weight was same as yesterday. I did three pins cjc/ipam 100mcg yesterday, again no effect (ill). I upped Melanotan II to 300mcg, no ill effects. At this point I am still aiming at losing BF, dropping to 180 and looking to maintain from there. Fasted cardio in am, 30-60 mins after 1st inj.
So I am still calorie restricted, Mostly proteins, less then 15% carbs, Sugar close to zero as possible. Fats as low as possible, supplementing with Omega-3 2x's daily.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 20, 2012)

3/20/12 weight went down 2lbs 185.5 from yesterday. Same cycle as yesterday, but bumped mII to 350mcg. I have not gone over 100 calories, coming off VLCD of 500 i am adding slow, still limiting Carbs


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 24, 2012)

3/24/12 up 2lb (187.5)from 3/20, was at 1500 calories yesterday. MII @ 700mcg, Will continue this until Loading is done.  Was in Sun, very sensitive, more then ever before, tanned a bit, but uneven.  My intentions were not on tanning.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 24, 2012)

OK just notice i have about 50 moles all over my body, lol ok, so the extreme coloring of moles is true. I was up to 700, but I am gonna back off to 400-500mcg daily.  I also decided to increase Ipamorelin to 175mcg PWO and Bed time. 100mcg morning.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 29, 2012)

As of 3/28 I lost 1/2" of waist, but remaining same weight +/-      Weight 185.4


----------



## MaxEarn (Apr 10, 2012)

4/10 Decreased MII to every other day 500mcg. Dosed 900 for secondary advantages, noticeable but not extraordinary.  Approx. 2lbs fat lost, very little muscle gain.


----------



## MaxEarn (Apr 18, 2012)

4/18 Prior mix 1:1 (10mg:10ml), this mix 10mg:2ml. !st time I felt some nuasa with .5mg


----------

